# Amplificador de señal de television



## electroandres (Dic 27, 2009)

hola amigos del foro, estoy devuelta en el foro despues de usa auscencia por problemas de tiempo. (esto no viene al tema pero bue)
Ahora con el tema, en mi casa tengo una entrada de señal de television y de ahi, la distribullo a toda la casa, ahora bien, esta señal, al llegar al ultimo televisor de cada rama, se ve MUY lluvioso en los canales altos, y hablando con un profesor me dijo que le podia poner un amplificador de señal en la entrada de la casa, asi no caia la señal. 
Estas son mis dudas
1. si pongo un amplificador muy grande, no puede ser que queme la entrada de algun televisor?
2. Que amplificador puedo usar? (esquema)
3. Conviene comprarlo? y si es asi... como se llama lo que quiero yo?

desde ya, muchas gracias
ELECTROANDRES

PD: Si este tema ya esta tratado en otro post, les pido perdon a los moderadores y los usuarios ya que no lo encontre


----------



## alexus (Dic 27, 2009)

pedi un booster para tv, no se donde se compra, ni nada. pero existen, y en algunas casas de electricidad importantes o alguna de "ramos generales de electronica" hay.

no creo que se queme la tele...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 28, 2009)

Lo que necesitas es un "booster".
Quemarlo no, pero si puede que sature la entrada de algunos televisores.


----------



## electroandres (Dic 28, 2009)

y que pasa si se satura?? se ve negro o algo asi?


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

pones un filtro atenuador...


----------



## electroandres (Dic 28, 2009)

alguien tiene algun circuito a disposicion... porque encontre uno por el foro, pero mucho no me convence


----------



## eLBARDOS (Dic 28, 2009)

yo te puedo proporcionar el circuito pero nada mas que ando acupado, asi que cuando pueda lo subo al foro es muy bueno puedes cubrir una manzana con ello. No se desespere.

saludos!


----------



## electroandres (Dic 28, 2009)

no sabes como te voy a querer cuando lo subas... jajaja lo voy a estar esperando con ancias, me ance de la lluvia en los canales altos ¬


----------



## alexus (Dic 28, 2009)

electroandres dijo:


> la lluvia en los canales altos ¬



es simple.... baja el televisor...


----------



## panama1974 (Dic 29, 2009)

Hay unos buster chinos marca nippon america y no es que sean de buena calidad , te trabajan bien en tv local pero en tv por cable le salen muchas interferencias , rajas , imagen fantasmas etc , si lo compras te recomiendo que sea de buena marca , si la señal se satura demaciado hay unos spliter con tap , depende los decibeles que les quieras bajar y hay de 3 decibeles , 6 , 9 ,etc , salu2.


----------

